# أحببتك حتى ان لم أجد مكانا لى فى قلبك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*أحببتك وانا لااجد مكانا لى فى قلبك!!*
*+أحببتك وانا أراك تفتحى قلبك للناس..وتعطينى دائما..ظهرك!!*

*+أحببتك وأنتى بعيدة..ضائعة ..تائهة..تجرى وراء العالم..ولا تسمعى صوتى..وأنا اجرى وانادى خلفك!*

*+أحببتك وانتى عطشانه..وتطلبين دائما مياه العالم ..وتتركينى..أنا ينبوع المياه الحيه التى بها وحدها تستطيعى ان تروى نفسك!*

*أه..لو  تعلمى كم أحببتك فى مرضك..كم تألمت وتعذبت وأنا امد يدى لاشفى روحك..ثم  جسدك..فأراك ترفضين شفاء روحك وتريدين فقط شفاء جسدك!!!*

*أحببتك حتى  فى عنادك ! وانتى ترفضين محبتى..وتهملين كلمتى..وتستهينى برحمتى..والايام  تجرى..وانت لا تدرى..ويوما ما..فى لحظة ما..ستنتهى! وستختفى معها  أحلامك..لن تنفعك أموالك..وستجدى نفسك هناك!فوق! أمام عدلى!*
*وقد نسيت أهم شىء!وهو خلاص نفسك!!*


*أه..كم  أحببتك..حتى وانت تصممين على خدمتى بطريقتك..بتدينك..بطقوسك وأعمال  جسدك..وتهتمين وتضطربين لاجل امور كثيرة..ونسيت ان الحاجة الى واحد(لوقا10)*

*لم  تجلسى معى..لم تتكلمى معى..لم تكن شركة بالروح معى..لم تتمتعى بالحياة  المسيحية الحقيقة عندما يملأ الروح القدس كل جزء فى داخلك(يوحنا7)*

*..قد  تكونى قد ساهمتى فى خدمتى بأموال كثيرة..وأعمال كبيرة..واعتبرتى ان هذا  كله لمجد اسمى..ولكنك فى وسط حماستك تركت الشيطان يخدعك ويجعلك تتركينى  خارجا! وتضعين..ذاتك..بدلا منى داخل قلبك!!*

*أه..لو تقتربى منى ....الان.*
*أه ..لو تلمسى حبى ....الان.*
*أه..لو تعلمى كم أشتاق ان أدخل قلبك..وأطهرك بدمى..وأعطيك خلاصى..وروحى الان.*

*أحببتك  دائما..ومازلت أحبك..وانتظرك..واريدك الان..وكما انت!..على الصليب دفعت  بدمى ثمن حريتك من عبودية الخطية..لانه مكتوب ان دمى يطهر من كل خطية(يوحنا  الاولى1) واحتملت كل شىء..كل شىء..من أجلك*

*فتعالـــــــــــى الان ..أنتى لى..وأنا لك..رغبة قلبى ان ادخل الان قلبك..وسأعطيك بروحى فرح وسلام لن يستطيع احد ان يأخذه منك..*
*وستكونين  معى حيثما أكون انا لتنظرى مجدى..لانه مكتوب..أيها الاب أريد ان هؤلاء  الذين أعطيتنى يكونون معى حيث أكون انا لينظروا مجدى الذى اعطيتنى(يوحنا  17)*

*أه..ألا تشتاق نفسك لهذة الحياه.*
*من له الابن فله هذة الحياه..ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياه(يوحنا الاولى 5)*

*منقول للامانة *​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*آمين

شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> *​


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## bemo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## QUIET GIRL (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميلة جدا الجمل علي لسان رب المجد *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يناير 2011)

bemo قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا جدا


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يناير 2011)

quiet girl قال:


> *جميلة جدا الجمل علي لسان رب المجد *
> *الرب يبارك جهودك *


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*امين*
*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 فبراير 2011)

*جميلة جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *جميلة جداااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 مارس 2011)

*فتعالـــــــــــى الان ..أنتى لى..وأنا لك..رغبة قلبى ان ادخل الان قلبك..وسأعطيك بروحى فرح وسلام لن يستطيع احد ان يأخذه منك..

حلوة جدا بجد 
ياريت ياربى تدخل قلبى نظفه وشيل السواد خدقلبى الاسود وادينى قلب ابيض
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *فتعالـــــــــــى الان ..أنتى لى..وأنا لك..رغبة قلبى ان ادخل الان قلبك..وسأعطيك بروحى فرح وسلام لن يستطيع احد ان يأخذه منك..
> 
> حلوة جدا بجد
> ياريت ياربى تدخل قلبى نظفه وشيل السواد خدقلبى الاسود وادينى قلب ابيض
> *


*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر نورتي*​


----------

